# Mini Mules anyone?



## The Dynamic Duo

Has anyone had a mini mule? I have yet to have seen one until one of our mini mares, Sassy, had one ten days ago. She had a little tiny girl. I will post pictures later. thanks!


----------



## Davie

I have a little maximum white pinto female mini mule and she is such a toot. My neighbor fell in love with her and I thougt I would let my neighbor have her for a Christmas present as she had done so much for me over the years--that lasted less that 1/2 the night. They called the next morning to ask if I would help catch Jessica as she was pacing up and down my immediate neighbors fence trying to get back in with my horses. Took me over an hour to catch the little scutter.

She literally would not have anything to do with me for about a month and then she decided she would FORGIVE ME and allow me to pet her once again. She is now my constant sidekick when it come to feeding time.

One of my show buddies had a beautiful bright red male mini mule born last year and I almost got to bring him home but another friend wanted him and since I had Jessica I let them take him--they named him OOPS--Jack somehow got out with a couple of the mares but the little red guy was the only mule that was born.

LOVE THE MINI MULES!!! They are great


----------



## leeapachemoon

I just bred my jenny to my mini stud so I am expecting a mini mule next spring! I can't wait! 






She is a great mom. When I bought her she was pregnant and gave me a beautiful baby jack.


----------



## Lormule

I've had mine for 11 years and he's a john mule,cut of course. I've been showing him, since he was 6 months old.


----------



## heartkranch

Mine is EVIL! Couldn't sell her even if I wanted to. When she was a baby she would turn her butt to you and make you scratch her butt. After we had to stitch up a nose she attacks us. She hears a baby calling and I'm by it I have to run or kick her.

Keeps me entertained and she is something I like to have around for some crazy reason, just hope I NEVER have to deal with doing anything with her.


----------



## minimule

I raise miniature mules. I haven't been on here in a while (moving!). Just had this year's foal on May 7th. TOTAL lovebug! He can't get enough of me. He rubs up against me and will try to lay in my lap if I squat down. Need to sell him but may hang on to him and get off my fanny and train him and Sunny to be a pair.


----------



## leeapachemoon

minimule said:


> I raise miniature mules. I haven't been on here in a while (moving!). Just had this year's foal on May 7th. TOTAL lovebug! He can't get enough of me. He rubs up against me and will try to lay in my lap if I squat down. Need to sell him but may hang on to him and get off my fanny and train him and Sunny to be a pair.



Love him! Can't wait til next year when mine is born!


----------



## Helicopter

He's so handsome. Love the colour. Is that his mum behind him? What's his name? You could call him Cheeky Chops or Love Bug.


----------



## SSF

I am looking forward to seeing the pictures of your mini mule. I have been hoping to get hear from anyone that has them. We had a accidental breeding last yr., and can not tell if the colt our mini mare has is a mini mule or mini horse. We have both a spotted mini donkey jack on the farm and a mini Appalooosa horse stud. I have looked at many Shetland mare photos crossed with jacks, on Google Images and many I would never know are mules. They have normal sized ears, and look like a little larger pony then a Shetland. Does your Jenny Bray, or neigh. Our colt was born June 9, 2011. He neighs and then has a deep quick gutteral sound at the end some times. I need to have him DNA typed for the mule chromosome count, deiffinately before registering him. Once I figure out how this all works I will post a picture to. Look forward to hearing from you.



The Dynamic Duo said:


> Has anyone had a mini mule? I have yet to have seen one until one of our mini mares, Sassy, had one ten days ago. She had a little tiny girl. I will post pictures later. thanks!


----------



## minimule

Helicopter said:


> He's so handsome. Love the colour. Is that his mum behind him? What's his name? You could call him Cheeky Chops or Love Bug.



No, his mom is a sorrel/white mare. He is starting to get a white spot in his mane just behind his ears. His name is going to be Kilroy's Cassanova. I need to get new pics as he is growing and developing nicely! BEAUTIFUL face and head. He needs to show!


----------



## Lindi-loo

I think hes so cute and a beautiful rich colour..I want one


----------



## Nancy

I bought some jennies and put them with a homozygous black pinto stallion, he will not have anything to do with them. I found out after buying the jennies, that the offspring from a mare to jack, looks entirely different than a jenny to stallion [iF] you can even get the stallion to breed. I also was told the gestation time is different for donkeys 12 months compared to 11 for horses. Not sure if this is true but, would be curious to know if it is true. Supposedly this difference in gestation makes it difficult to end up with a live baby.


----------



## Mini Love

Nancy said:


> I bought some jennies and put them with a homozygous black pinto stallion, he will not have anything to do with them. I found out after buying the jennies, that the offspring from a mare to jack, looks entirely different than a jenny to stallion [iF] you can even get the stallion to breed. I also was told the gestation time is different for donkeys 12 months compared to 11 for horses. Not sure if this is true but, would be curious to know if it is true. Supposedly this difference in gestation makes it difficult to end up with a live baby.


SWEETEST looking thing



- We are wanting to do a small herd of mini donkeys 3 or 4. I am hoping to find some deals this winter when people want to thin there herds.

Thank You for sharing your pic's


----------



## chandab

Nancy said:


> I bought some jennies and put them with a homozygous black pinto stallion, he will not have anything to do with them. I found out after buying the jennies, that the offspring from a mare to jack, looks entirely different than a jenny to stallion [iF] you can even get the stallion to breed. I also was told the gestation time is different for donkeys 12 months compared to 11 for horses. Not sure if this is true but, would be curious to know if it is true. Supposedly this difference in gestation makes it difficult to end up with a live baby.


I don't know from experience, but I have heard it is more difficult to get a stallion to cover jennies, the result being a Hinny and looks more horse-like, than to get a jack to cover mares with the result being a mule and looks more donkey-like.

And, yes there is gestational difference, and the bigger difference being the difference in chromosome numbers I think its donkeys that have one more pair than horses (but not sure), and therefore the offspring (mule or hinny) have an odd number of chromosomes, so like 99% of them are sterile. [However, regardless of being sterile or not, John mules should be gelded, as they still have testosterone and the attitude to go with it. They are happier and safer as geldings.]


----------



## Nancy

chandab said:


> I don't know from experience, but I have heard it is more difficult to get a stallion to cover jennies, the result being a Hinny and looks more horse-like, than to get a jack to cover mares with the result being a mule and looks more donkey-like.
> 
> And, yes there is gestational difference, and the bigger difference being the difference in chromosome numbers I think its donkeys that have one more pair than horses (but not sure), and therefore the offspring (mule or hinny) have an odd number of chromosomes, so like 99% of them are sterile. [However, regardless of being sterile or not, John mules should be gelded, as they still have testosterone and the attitude to go with it. They are happier and safer as geldings.]


Good information , I have also heard that males can have a bad attitude, and they are sterile anyway, might as well geld them.I also heard the stallion to jenny offspring was called a hinny but, I was not sure, henny kind of sounds like a female but, I guess that is the term for a male or female from the stallion to jenny cross.I have seen them and they are not as attractive as the mules , they almost look like a horse that just got extremely long ears and a funny tail.LOL I have given up trying to breed my jennies to stallion especially since they don't resemble a donkey very much. I am going to just breed my jennies to a nice small jack.


----------



## minimule

Jennys smell differently than a mare when they are in estrus. MOST stallions won't touch them. Someone on here has a stallion that loves his jennys and she has a few miniature hinnies. The gestation period doesn't have as much to do with "live births" as some think. The jenny's temperature is higher than a mare's and the theory is that the horse sperm can't survive long enough to reach an egg. Not sure if that is fact but I've heard it from several people. The donkey has 62 chromozomes and a horse has 64 giving their offspirng 63 rendering them sterile 99.8% of the time. There have been a very rare few mule mares give birth to a live foal.

The Hinney and Mule look a lot a like in reality. The hinney typically has a more refined, horsey type head where a mule will generally have more of the donkey, blocky head. It is really hard to tell the difference between the two unless you really know what you are looking at.

I've actually had people not believe that my mules were mules because my jack has smallish ears and my mules inherit that. I'm very picky about what my mares look like....


----------

